# I want help my cruze gave me an error ( code 136)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.obd-codes.com/p0136


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The OP didn't mention it being an OBD code, but it *is* a DIC code on European and Asian Cruzen: It's a problem with a parking sensor, it's mentioned on various German, Russian, and Polish forums, so brush up on your Mittel-Europan and have a blast!


----------



## amr.shrafeldin (Dec 16, 2017)

thanks every one this code appeared on the car screen not OBD is that the same issue ?
how may i solve this ?


----------



## Eqi (Apr 11, 2020)

Halooww this forum not working fix error code 136??


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

See my reply above.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Vehicle Messages - Instruments and Controls







www.ccruze.com










Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Instruments and Controls







www.ccruze.com





*Vehicle messages*
Messages are given via the Driver Information Centre (DIC), the Info-Display or as warning and signal buzzers. Confirm warning messages with the multifunction knob. If necessary seek the assistance of a workshop.

Vehicle messages on the Midlevel-Display: The vehicle messages are displayed as code numbers.

No. Vehicle message
2 No radio remote control detected, depress clutch pedal for a restart
5 Steering column is locked
25 Left front turn indicator failure
26 Left rear turn indicator failure
27 Right front turn indicator failure
28 Right rear turn indicator failure
35 Replace battery in radio remote control
48 Clean side blind spot alert system
54 Water in diesel fuel filter
65 Theft attempt
67 Service steering column lock
75 Service air conditioner
76 Service side blind spot alert system Instruments and controls
No. Vehicle message
79 Top up engine oil 3 249
81 Service transmission
82 Change engine oil soon
84 Engine power is reduced
89 Service vehicle soon
91 No remote detected, change location of the electronic key or use the socket located in the centre console
92 No remote detected, press brake to restart
94 Shift to park
95 Service airbag
134 Park assist fault, clean bumper
*136 Service parking assist*


----------



## Eqi (Apr 11, 2020)

[QUOTE = "grs1961, pos: 3268196, anggota: 7860"]
Lihat balasan saya di atas.
[/QUOTE]
not sensor parking bicause sensor fine


----------

